# Cougar Bezel



## mvyadam (Aug 14, 2006)

Hi Guys, I need some suggestions. It seems i've lost the bezel insert on my Cougar while diving, and

so far the only option i've found is to purchase a whole new case/bezel as one unit,not just the insert.

Does anyone know if an insert from another O&W will fit, or do i buy a whole new setup?

Thanks, Adam in Hawaii


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

email Roy ( [email protected] ) he might be able to get parts


----------



## mvyadam (Aug 14, 2006)

pg tips said:


> email Roy ( [email protected] ) he might be able to get parts


Thanks, just e-mailed him


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Adam, here is possibly the easiest solution.

This is an RLT-11 which uses a very similar case as the Cougar, the dimetions are identical. Here I have fitted a bezel insert from an O&W M4 which are very easy to obtian , we sell them on the website. It is not an easy fit as it needs slightly shaping but once fitted looks well.


----------



## mvyadam (Aug 14, 2006)

Roy said:


> Adam, here is possibly the easiest solution.
> 
> This is an RLT-11 which uses a very similar case as the Cougar, the dimetions are identical. Here I have fitted a bezel insert from an O&W M4 which are very easy to obtian , we sell them on the website. It is not an easy fit as it needs slightly shaping but once fitted looks well.


Thanks Roy, just ordered one from you!!









Adam


----------

